# Fly line reviews



## Chris V

I always see a lot of questions regarding which rod and reel to get. The truth is that there are a ton of great fly rods and reels but the most overlooked thing that makes a huge difference in your abilities is of course the line itself. I would like to start a fly line review thread. Anyone want to throw in/start?


----------



## GWally

*Orvis Intermed/Rio Saltwater*

I put an Orvis Generation 3 WF imtermediate on my 12wt Predator with the 11/13 Colton. The start of getting back into the game after 50+ years. Seemed like a useful line offshore and Orvis was closing them out. Behaves ok, casts ok/not great, not sure how they taper these so don't know what to expect. Orvis reviews are mixed with the biggest complaint being too much memory. I think it will be just fine if I need something that will sink. 
I put a 9 wt Rio Saltwater Taper Camo tip on my 10 wt Colton Tradewinds XS with Colton 9/11 Torrent and love the combination. The Tradewinds is a tad softer than the Predator (Lots of backbone) and the combo casts like a dream. I did some reading and apparently Rio makes their lines on the heavy side.
I just picked up another Saltwater 12wt Rio but, before sticking it on the Predator, I'm going to try out an 11wt Rio Tarpon Taper. The nice thing about the Rio lines is the detail they provide as to taper and line weight. I bought the Tarpon Taper because, it was a good deal and, the taper is quite a bit different than the Saltwater Taper which has a body twice as long as the Tarpon and Redfish, 18'6" vs 8'6" or 9'. The Saltwater Taper is no longer sold and it will be interesting to see the differences in handling/behavior and even if I can detect any. I'm totally happy with it but, they must have made such a significant taper change for a reason.

I just took the Rio/Tradewinds out in the yard and I love how it behaves. It forms nicely on the backcast and lays out nicely. 

Please remember to take my observations with a grain of salt. It has been eons since I played this game but, so far, looks like things are coming back.

I'm sure all or most of you have heard something like one but, it was new to me and I got a chuckle.
Went into my local Pawn Shop (like to see what they run across) and told "Doug" that I was taking up fly fishing and doing some practice in the yard. His immediate question was "Are you catching any?". I thought for a minute and said no but, maybe if I put a piece of rotten meat or dog poop in the yard I might have better luck.

Like I said, I'm new to this but, I am super pleased with my Rio Saltwater line.


----------



## a

my favorite flyline......... is the cleanest one I have. Crazy how the prices have gone up on these......sharkskin....$100???? Orvis wonder coats....only a little less.......how about some comments on the Sharkskin??? I know the "wonder" wears off!!!


----------



## albacized

It's funny to read this since I live up in Massachusetts and I generally fish a lot of estuaries with 5-8 ft tidal changes per tide, which means a huge amount of water being dumped in and out of these estuaries every 6 hours. 

What that means for me is using something along the lines of a 350 gr one piece shooting head type system (like a teeny line or something). Short of want to dredge the bottom in some deep water, are there any reasons for you folks in the panhandle to need such a line?


----------



## GWally

*Sharkskin*



a said:


> my favorite flyline......... is the cleanest one I have. Crazy how the prices have gone up on these......sharkskin....$100???? Orvis wonder coats....only a little less.......how about some comments on the Sharkskin??? I know the "wonder" wears off!!!


When I was looking through different sites for info, saw some recommendations against Sharkskin.

Found a guy in FL on Ebay who bought a bunch of tackle at auction and his Rio prices were great.


----------



## Patriot

GWally said:


> Found a guy in FL on Ebay who bought a bunch of tackle at auction and his Rio prices were great.


Not to derail thread....but can you share that seller info. I have a Fin Nor Big Game 4.5 that I am setting up for tarpon and offshore.


----------



## Chris V

Sharkskin is expensive for sure. It casts like a dream, but if you don't wear some form of glove on your stripping hand, it will eat you alive. I used the saltwater taper and it was moderately stiff, with a pretty aggressive head. If you can get past the noise it makes through the guides and don't mind whittling your fingers down as each little "tooth" takes some skin, then it's perfect!


----------



## Chris V

albacized said:


> It's funny to read this since I live up in Massachusetts and I generally fish a lot of estuaries with 5-8 ft tidal changes per tide, which means a huge amount of water being dumped in and out of these estuaries every 6 hours.
> 
> What that means for me is using something along the lines of a 350 gr one piece shooting head type system (like a teeny line or something). Short of want to dredge the bottom in some deep water, are there any reasons for you folks in the panhandle to need such a line?


I use integrated sinking lines ranging from 250 to 700 grains depending on what I'm doing. I use 250-350gr in the surf and from the jetty. Offshore, I use both SA Bluewater Express and Airflo Big Game Depthfinder in 500-700gr for snapper, AJs, tuna, etc.


----------



## Chris V

I'm just going to pick a line I've used a make a short write up here and there.

Scientific Anglers Titan Taper (mastery textured series)
MSRP---$79.99
This line has a ridiculous belly on it. At first I wondered what I would ever need something this bulky for, but then I got to thinking about the rabbit-tailed eel patterns I like to throw for cobia and snapper. For my lamson velocity 4, i got the WF-10F. This line was very easy handling and surprisingly soft despite the thickness. The rear taper is mellow and whittles down to a relatively thin running line. I like the color change from the head to the running line as well.

With spooling, this stuff eats up some space quick, kinda like a Spey line. Wasn't a huge issue and luckily I didn't have to take it back off and remove some backing. It's looped on both ends too, which I like for anything under 12wt. 

First trip out I fell in love with this stuff. It'll throw a soaking wet, 8-10" rabbit tail fly with ease. It did take a few casts before I got the rythym of this line. It's bulky and loads differently, but anyone can cast it. I caught 2 kings and 1 small cobia on its first outing last spring. I'll tell you that thick line will wear a fish down without much pressure from the rod. 

If you need something for very large, bulky flies, then this should do it. I would like to see it made above a 10wt though, as that's the largest they make


----------



## GWally

Patriot said:


> Not to derail thread....but can you share that seller info. I have a Fin Nor Big Game 4.5 that I am setting up for tarpon and offshore.


 I just checked. Got them from 2 different guys, the last from "africadave". I just checked his stuff. If you go to Ebay and put WF11F in the search section, it should lead you to 4 lines, he has a Tarpon taper and 2 Corland listed. The Tarpon tapers have the "Agent X" whatever that is. There is another listing for a Tarpon WF12F, some other seller I think but, looking a closeup of the box it is not marked "Agent X" but Dave's are. I'm guessing his are newer but, now they have added some extra "magic" stuff or coating. I am totally pleased with mine but, in view of the 10' shorter belly in the Tarpon and Redfish, and the fact that they don't sell the Saltwater taper any more, I think you would be better off with the Tarpon taper.


----------



## GWally

I just looked at the SA and Rio Tarpon tapers. The SA has the heavier head section where Rio puts the weight back a little. The only profile in Rio lines that looks like the SA taper is their Leviathan line that weighs in at 550 gr (I guess around 13wt) and as Chris mentions is specifically designed to toss big heavy flies. Their 12 wt line is 510 gr so I'm guessing with a stiff spined rod, you could throw the 550 gr with a 12wt rod.


----------



## Chris V

I've thrown 600gr lines with a 12wt. Most new 12wts are pretty fast action and can appropriately carry the load of a 500-550gr line


----------



## Thrillbillies

I am very opinionated on this matter. I have tried many lines however on everyone of my reels now is Royal Wolff Bermuda Triangle. I have floating but my favorite if the sink tip. I had a guide in Key west turn me on to it when we were Tarpon fishing in three foot of water it sinks at a slow rate so I use it on everything except topwater flies. It does not matter if its windy it seems to cut through it better I turned a friend who sponsored by TFO and he agrees that he gets 15 yards more distance. I may get about 10 yards more however my mechanics can make your stomach ache (ouch) Encourage everyone to give it a try.


----------



## GWally

Thrillbillies said:


> I am very opinionated on this matter. I have tried many lines however on everyone of my reels now is Royal Wolff Bermuda Triangle. I have floating but my favorite if the sink tip. I had a guide in Key west turn me on to it when we were Tarpon fishing in three foot of water it sinks at a slow rate so I use it on everything except topwater flies. It does not matter if its windy it seems to cut through it better I turned a friend who sponsored by TFO and he agrees that he gets 15 yards more distance. I may get about 10 yards more however my mechanics can make your stomach ache (ouch) Encourage everyone to give it a try.


I read some excellent reviews of this line.


----------



## Chris V

I've used it on an 11wt and thought it was a very good casting line, but my favorite "power" line is Airflo Ridge Tarpon. You can drive a nail into a board with that line at 100ft.

I'm going to be trying Airflo Ridge GT soon. It is a Tarpon-ish taper but with a 50lb core. If it behaves like their Tarpon taper, it should be a perfect line for tuna, especially with that core


----------



## Chris V

Cortland PE+ Crystal

I wanted to try this stuff with stealth in mind. I've thrown several clear "slime" lines, mostly intermediate though. This stuff is high floating and certainly not like the super limp, mono cored, clear lines I've used in the past. It has a typical "saltwater" taper with a fairly dense head. Nail knots hold fine with it, unlike other clear lines I've used where one sharp pull meant a lost fish. I tried to stretch it a little as it did seem pretty squirrely right off of the spool. It helped a little...I think. I spooled it on a Lamson Velocity 3.5 matched to a St Croix SC III, 9WT blank. I took a short bit off of the bottom of the blank rounding it out at about 8'6". It loaded quick and felt great. My first outing with this stuff was in Boca Ciega Bay, just outside of Tampa Bay. The first few lights were void of Snook, but there were plenty of trout, redfish and big mangrove snapper. The line is a rocket and 100ft casts aren't a problem, but the "bailing wire" attitude made it hectic a couple of times. It certainly is clear, and I could shorten my leaders up a good bit without the fish seeming to care. By the end of the night, I had caught some very nice fish using the line, including a couple decent snook and a surprise 21" Gag Grouper.

I've used it a lot since then of course and have had decent luck with it. It is a superior line for casting, but the memory may drive some folks nuts. I lubed it up a good bit and it helped a lot, but it is still a stiff line. I still think it is one of the best lines for any situation where utmost stealth is needed, especially if accompanied with a long cast.


----------



## Chris V

Airflo Big Game Depthfinder 

I've now fish two sizes of this stuff and can't brag enough about it. Of course at 100 benjis it better be good! This is an integrated line with a heavy shooting head and intermediate running line. The line has a 50lb core and is very long at 150ft total length. The extra length definitely allowed me to gain control of a big fish closer to the boat and use that 50lb power core to the max. Its a very thin line for sure, and the heavy heads get it down quick. 

I've fished 400 and 700 grain lines and they have performed exactly as needed. The 700 really shined on both yellowfin and blackfin tuna and on AJs and snapper that were down deep. I'm guessing that on a upcurrent cast with some sink time allowed, you can hit 60ft or at least it seemed. I fished the 400 grain on a Scott 12WT and the 700 on a G. Loomis GL3 Mega 15/17WT. That 15/17 is designed for one thing and one thing only; throwing big flies, heavy lines and lifting big fish from deep water. I was amazed at how easily the 700 loaded the broomstick rod and with a single backcast could easily make 70-80ft pitches. I clean these lines a little more often than my others because of the thin diameter and past experiences where thinner lines with even the slightest salt buildup tangled much more frequently. So far, these lines (along with any Airflo lines) have proven to some of the best ones I've thrown. If you need to get down FAAASST, these are the best ones on the market


----------



## bigspoon17

Thanks for these reviews! Very helpful.


----------



## Chris V

I have about 70 different lines at home that I've used and I'm just going to pick one here and there and write something


----------



## bigspoon17

Good Lord! I have literally 3 lines, haha!


----------



## CaptHarry

All of my favorites contain the words "Airflo" & "Ridge" :thumbsup:
They load and cast nice, and the hooksets on power core are awesome. The ridge makes it fly through the guides.

Rio Outbound lines cast nice as well, and all of the Rio lines are nice as well.

Scientific Angler Sharkskin will eat your ass alive. It casts fairly well, but after a full day, you will need bandaids on your booboo's. After a few days on a fishing trip, you will just about come unglued from the pain as it has just about cut you to the bone. (These are my experiences in watching others) On top of that the "vrrr vrrr vrrrr vrrrrrrrrrr" noise through the guides will drive you insane as well, especially from the poling platform listening to it.:blink:
Scientific Angler Mastery Textured Series is not much better. I actually had to contact them, because I thought I had a bad line. The texture was random, and not all the way around. Nope, that's how it is supposed to be. 

L8, Harry


----------



## GWally

*"A Tale of 2 lines"*

When I started looking for lines to match w/rods reels, I stumbled on the Orvis web site sale and picked up a Clear Intermediate Tropical Wonderline Generation 3 12wt. 
I have tried this on a couple of rods and love it. It is nice casting, shoots out smoothly and lays nicely at the end of the cast.
I was looking for something heavier and saw another but, it was a 13wt Next Generation Wonderline Advantage intermediate amber. Fortunately, I only paid 10 bucks for it. That is one Generation they should have skipped. When it gets near the end of a moderate, say 40 foot cast, it drops out of the air in a clump. If I "muscle" it to attempt to get it to lay out properly, when it nears the end of the cast, it hooks off to the left. Reminds me of when I tried to play golf. 
I wouldn't touch another one of these with a 10' pole but, I'd like to try the Gen 3 in a 13 wt.


----------



## ditz

Just wanted to thank you for all of the line reviews. I have found them quite informative and helpful


----------



## GWally

*Another Orvis*

I've had a chance to play with some different lines and I am getting more impressed with Orvis. I have been looking for a fast sinker but, not ready to shell out a hundred bucks or close. I saw an 11wt Wonderline Generation 3 X-tra Fast Big Game Sinking line for $20 to my door and being so pleased with the Tropical Intermediate and really not liking the shooting head I tried ($10 and a cheap lesson). It just showed up and I love it. Casts like a dream, shoots smoothly and at 7" ips sink rate, is in the realm of comparable but much more expensive lines.
I've also been playing with a WF12 Silver Label Hy Flote Sink Tip and happy with the performance as well.
As before though, I didn't like the Wonderline Advantage Intermediate.
The nice thing about the Orvis lines is, even with the older lines (Gen 3 has been replaced) the Orvis site keeps the reviews of the older lines available even when the stock is gone. Some of these lines have 20-30 reviews so, it is not like you are "buying blind". When Orvis clears their shelves, they don't mess around. 
Definitely worth considering.


----------



## asago

I haven't tried a lot of fly lines but have been fly fishing for over 25 years. I know i don't like wonderline and I always seem to end up back w/ Cortland 444 for my smaller rods and precision for my larger rods. It's cheap and it works great for me.


----------



## jeubank3

I've used lines from several different makers. Currently...

On trout setups I have a Cortland 333 dual taper on a 6'6" fiberglass 3wt. It's a ton of fun in the Smokies and on small streams for bream. I also have a TFO Professional 5wt with Rio mainstream wff. It's ok, but nothing speacial. 

On my 8wt I have a Sci Anglers mastery multi-tip system. It's designed for salmon/steel rivers out west, but it's a great option if you don't want to have multiple spools/lines and still want to be able to switch from floating to sinking lines. That line is way to old now, but when new it was very easy casting. I don't know if they make it any more, but Rio makes something like it (Versi-tip). 

On my 9 and 12wts I have Wulff bermuda triangle taper lines. These are by far my favorites, and what I will probably put on all my salt setups from here out. Turns lighter flats flies well and has a short enough head to tak quick shots without a lot of false casting. very slick coating too. I have a clear intermediate sink on the 9 (sometimes I switch to a Rio wff though) and the "lost tip" on the 12. It's a blue wff line but with a clear 10ft intermediate section at the tip. I'm about to order another for what will be my go-to 8


----------



## River Hooligans

I mainly is rio lines now. For fresh water trout fishing my all time favorite line was the Airflo ridge tactical trout line. They changed the taper two years ago and now im not a big fan. Luckily I stock piled a bunch of the old ones before the change. Airflo's power core makes them some of the best casting line. Most fly lines have 20-25% stretch, so when your casting you are getting a good amount of stretch in the line, the power cores are only about 6% so you loose a lot less power in your cast, also helps bury the hook when you set. For salt I fish rio redfish, saltwater clear intermediate, and Teeny 350 grain sink tip on my 10 wt. On my 8wt I run the Airflo floating clear ridge line. This line is awesome, it has the power core as well as the ridges so it cast really well, also it is a completely clear floating line so it disappears on the surface of the water. 

Sci angler lines are decent in the salt water lines, for their freshwater I have yet to find one that I like, also I don't find that Sci angler lines hold up well over time. They are designed so that they self lubricate out of the core. So once the lubrication runs out the line is shot. Cortland lines are nice for trout fishing but especially on fiberglass or cane rods.

All Orvis lines are actually made by Sci angler and they just add their wonder coating to them, so most of their tapers are the same.

But it really comes down to the rod that the line is going on. The line is the most important part of the setup. It would always kill me when guys would come into our shop and buy a new $700 sage and $500 hatch and refuse to spend $65-$80 on a line. The wrong line can make a premium rod cast like a dog or a cheap rod cast like a dream. I can't stress enough how important matching the correct line is.


----------



## CaptainClif.com

Hey Chris, that Titan taper is the best line floating line Ive ever used. I use it on my 10wt for everything. Love it. Also, maybe look up the Gamagatsu stripping glove, its a one finger glove I keep strapped to my throttle when not in use, never leaves the skiff, then when we do haevy casting we strap is on the stripping hand. Standing By,


----------



## CaptainClif.com

OH, yeah the ROYAL WULFF AMBUSH TRIANGLE TAPER FLY LINE, _(I had to look it up)_ has a short heavey floating head. With small flies it tails terribly, but it shines with big shark and cobia flies, and is killer for big foam poppers.


----------



## Chris V

I can't remember if I told you Clif, but I did suggest they make the Titan in 12wt and my rep said he would see what he could do to make sure the recommendation was considered. That is definitely the best floating line for cobia. Throws my big eel patterns without a hitch


----------



## Chris V

Airflo Ridge GT WF-12I

One word: Aggressive

Very "Tarpon taper" like but built on a 50lb braided core. This line is stiff and comes with Airflo's popular ridge coating. I was attracted to it by the taper and the power core. I spooled some up and matched it with an Echo 3S 12WT rod. I started with short casts and I'm fully convinced a monkey could throw 50-60 casts with it with very little training. One backcast and shoot, nothing to it. Out past 60 or so feet is where your timing has to be "on cue". Its stiffness really transfers your stroke and if you don't follow through smoothly and with a slight twist of the wrist at the end, the tip will snap over hard and dive (like most heavier lines for that matter). To summarize cast-ability, this line is awesome, but I think it will take me another session to get used to it on full length casts. It sinks slightly faster than other intermediate lines, but not enought to call it "sinking". It has welded loops on both ends and I have full confidence in the strength of thses loops after using so many other Airflo lines. 

I think this will be the perfect line for throwing larger flies for cobia as well as bigger fish like tuna and wahoo. I'm dying to breakit in on a big fish and it will ride with me every day this cobia season.


----------



## Chris V

Scientific Anglers Coastal Express

THE best surf and jetty line

I threw both 250 and 350 grain lines. I chucked the 250 on an Echo Edge 8wt and the 350 on a St Croix 9wt. 

These are textured lines from SA and they make some noise through the guides like their Sharkskin series but less abrasive sounding and they won't shave skin off of your fingers. They have welded loops on the ends which I love for all of my lines from 10wt down. The lines feature an intermediate running line with a fast sinking head. They are very thin diameter which really helps with the pickup.

I use the 250 in the surf and from the jetties at perdido pass often. You have to slow your stroke down a bit or else you will wear the fly as jewelry in your head. The line shoots very fast and sinks equally quick. I'd say my fly hits 10feet in around 10 seconds. It's very effective for whiting and pompano in the surf since it keeps your fly in the zone regardless of how fast you retrieve.

The 350 did well on snapper over structure using a "dredge" technique. It got deep quick and the thin diameter wears you down less while stripping. I tried it on fast moving schools of bonito as well and found the only fishing style I did not like it for. Bonito fishing is fast and requires rockets casts. I had to slow down on my casts too often and I wasn't on target as often.


----------



## bigspoon17

This thread is absolutely awesome! Thanks everyone for all the great info!


----------



## lsucole

Orvis Access anyone ??


----------



## Chris V

Never used it


----------



## knobcreekman

Thrillbillies said:


> I am very opinionated on this matter. I have tried many lines however on everyone of my reels now is Royal Wolff Bermuda Triangle. I have floating but my favorite if the sink tip. I had a guide in Key west turn me on to it when we were Tarpon fishing in three foot of water it sinks at a slow rate so I use it on everything except topwater flies. It does not matter if its windy it seems to cut through it better I turned a friend who sponsored by TFO and he agrees that he gets 15 yards more distance. I may get about 10 yards more however my mechanics can make your stomach ache (ouch) Encourage everyone to give it a try.


This.^^^ The bermuda triangle taper is my favorite line that I've used to date. It is also the most versatile for the kind of fishing I do. I fish small creeks and rivers that require a lot of roll casting as well as the open flats. So, I like a line that roll casts well, but that also shoots well. This line pairs excellently with my BVK. It easily added 30 feet to my cast straight out of the box and it turned a very fast rod into a great roll casting rod which is atypical.


----------

